# Arturo Fuente Anejo S.S.S. Shark No. 77 Cigar Review - Pure deliciousness...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this cigar should be handed out by Opra as part of her favorite things. Its a beautiful box pressed pyramid cigar. Slight veins, smooth and oily ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo S.S.S. Shark No. 77 Cigar Review - Pure deliciousness...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this cigar should be handed out by Opra as part of her favorite things. Its a beautiful box pressed pyramid cigar. Slight veins, smooth and oily ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo S.S.S. Shark No. 77 Cigar Review - Pure deliciousness...


----------

